# Auf alte daten zugreifen!!! aufgrund von system crash!!!



## berliner1985 (5. Dezember 2009)

Auf alte daten zugreifen!!!!!!!!!! aufgrund von system crash!!!

auf meiner alten festplatte ist das betriebssystem kaputt,
aber die alten dateien sind ok!

leider konnte ich nicht auf die dateien zugreifen weil sie unter den
"Eigenen dateien" gespeichert sind

fehlermeldung: Zugriff verweigert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





habe mir dann PC Inspector File Recovery installiert und habe festgestellt
das es geht, aber NUR kleine dateien kann ich rüber ziehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss jemand wie das auch mir grossen dateien funktioniert?
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2009)

versuch es mal mit einer linux live CD 

besser als inspector ist : 
Beratung: Datenrettung mit ?TestDisk? - 01.12.2008 - ComputerBase

es gab noch eine Möglichkeit, leider fällt dir mir jetzt nicht ein *grübel*

sonst für die Zukunft einfach denn Zielort für die eigenen Dateien auf eine andere Partition verschieben!


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (5. Dezember 2009)

Erst mal solltest du nun wirklich nicht mehr als 3 Satzezichen verwenden. Da du anscheinend auf dein PC zugreiffen kannst, empfhele ich dir die Linux-Live CD Knoppix. Das ist eine varriante von Linux die du direkt von der CD starten kannst. Da sich Linux einen sch**ß dreck um die Zugriffsrechte von Windows kümmert, dürfte es eigendlich kein Problem sein die Daten zu kopieren.


----------



## shila92 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, mit Easy Recovery könnts auch klappen. Ich hab damit mal Daten von meiner kaputten Platte gerettet. Ob das in deinem Fall funktioniert weiß ich nicht aber anschauen kannst du es dir ja mal.


----------

